# Fish stop eating, die



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Ok, I've been having an issue where a fish will just stop eating, eventually dieing. Seems to act fine except not eating. Will start to eat, and just stop. Or will take it and spit it out.

Is this bloat? I dont have a med tank, can I medicate the whole tank. What do I use? Will salt work? Is Bloat contagious to the other fish?

Thanks for your help..!

-Wes


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, classic "bloat" disease. Their stomach hurts, they try to eat and spit out the food. Have stringy white feces. Then after a couple of days they give up trying to eat, act lethargic. Then after a while they die, sometimes their belly bloats up before they die.

You medicate the whole tank. Personally, I don't think it is contagious other than if one fish comes down with it, all the other fish are in the same environment and can well get it also. Use Metridozale medicine.

Stressed out fish get it, usually from lousy water quality. Overcrowded tanks without enough water changes leads to the problem.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

http://cichlid-forum.com/articles/malawi_bloat2_pt1.php


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Where do you get Metronidazole? I'm looking at the local pet stores and can't seem to find it, or just over looking it. Thanks..


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You'll most likely have to order it. I suggest next day air. Or you can try Tetra Parasite Guard.

I can pm you a place where I got Metro. Site sponsor.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Are these the new fish you just got from Daves?


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Yeah the most recent one that died was. Ate fine for a few days, then all the sudden stopped wanting to eat. It was very small. I've got a larger one now that I've noticed hasn't been eating. So I'm trying to find something before he dies as well. Other fish in the tank are doing fine. So I dunno.

Anything that I can pick up at PetSmart?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

> Anything that I can pick up at PetSmart?


Tetra Parasite Guard

Did you read the article linked by GTZ?


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Yeah, I found it at petsmart and am trying it out. Lets see if it works..


----------

